# Is this normal?



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

my 322 is only holding a half hour to one hours worth of guide data, before it needs to reboot. Even after rebooting it does not get the guide data for upcoming shows. Is this normal?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Nope, are you having trouble with some of the signals from specific satellites?


----------



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

Mertzen said:


> Are you having trouble with some of the signals from specific satellites?


When I go into the point dish screen Satellite 119's signal strength is in the green at 65. Satellite 118's signal stregth is also 65 but is in the red. Satellite 61.5 does not have a signal at all. Satellite 72 has a signal strength of 72-80 in the red. Is their something I can do besides calling the contractors out?


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Take a look in the check switch screen to see what sats you're supposed to be looking at. It's highly unlikely you'll be looking at 119*' 118*, 61.5*, and 72* Also the sys info screen will tell you what sats it is supposed to be seeing, and if you look at the details screen after it's done with the test it will tell you if any of the LNB's are drifting. All of this is of coarse you didn't run a check switch while it is messed up.


----------



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

scoobyxj said:


> Take a look in the check switch screen to see what sats you're supposed to be looking at. It's highly unlikely you'll be looking at 119*' 118*, 61.5*, and 72* Also the sys info screen will tell you what sats it is supposed to be seeing, and if you look at the details screen after it's done with the test it will tell you if any of the LNB's are drifting. All of this is of coarse you didn't run a check switch while it is messed up.


I ran a check switch and the three sats. are active 119, 110 129. the switch is pick up it is DPP 1K.2 w/Separator. But I am still have this guide data problem.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Artorture said:


> I ran a check switch and the three sats. are active 119, 110 129. the switch is pick up it is DPP 1K.2 w/Separator. But I am still have this guide data problem.


Next thing to check is for LNB drift. In the System Info screen look at the details once it gets done with the self test. One thing to keep in mind is in moderate weather the LNB may check out good, but in cold, or hot weather it may drift. Also (but you wouldn't be able to check this yourself with out a high end meter) bad coax can read as drift. If everthing is checking out to be good then I would feel safe calling the reciever the issue.

Oh, I almost forgot. If you show a red X on the 129*, and it only says to check for a LOS issue then it is fine. There is a software issue in some of the SD receivers with the new Sat.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Alternative Methods for Resolution:::

Pull up guide, press 999 and right browse button, should put the guide 999 hours into the future and force it to download the newest info.

If for some reason it doesn't work, run the checkswitch again and once the test is done, exit out of the menus, allow 015 and 330, that should fix it.

Also check your software, should be 4.26


If that doesn't work, call DISH for tech support.


----------



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

problem fixed. I ran another check switch and now I am able to look ahead on the guide data.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

TSR said:


> Alternative Methods for Resolution:::
> 
> Pull up guide, press 999 and right browse button, should put the guide 999 hours into the future and force it to download the newest info.
> 
> ...


Nice! I like this.


----------

